# Whats your dream camera?



## Karalee (Jun 15, 2006)

Im not sure if we have this thread or not, but I just thought Id throw this out there.

Suprisingly mines not a leica or rollei, but a Zeiss Ikonette  . Theyre hard to find these days as they were discontinued as they had major light leaks.... which makes them even harder to find now cos all the toy camera maniacs have a death grip on them.

So whats yours?


----------



## DepthAfield (Jun 15, 2006)

My dream camera is the one that links me spiritually and creatively with Ansel Adams, Richard Avedon, Henri Cartier-Bresson, Steve McCurry, Frank Chillemi and a host of other great photogs...


----------



## Fate (Jun 15, 2006)

i would have to go for the Canon EOS 1DS MK II.... i mean its a beast lol.

But at about £5000 its not going to happen


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

Any authentic studio camera from the mid 1800s... of course I would chop it up immediately to add a new film back.


----------



## JamesD (Jun 15, 2006)

Any view camera that comes with a bunch of lenses.  Failing that, I'd rather have lenses for the cameras I have now... although a Hasselblad would be nice, or a Rollieflex or other classic TLR.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 15, 2006)

Digi - Canon sensor in a Leica M shell.
Film - the M7


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well it used to be a Nikon F3, but I've got one of those so I've transferred my desire to either a leica or the new Zeiss Ikon. Much more compact for my street stuff, although the F3 is tough enough to beat anyone to death who tries to take it off me when I'm walking on the wild side  

Lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

love the quote james roflmao..It should be pressed into the plastic back of every digital camera sold to those too young to buy beer.  Just so they have it handy for any occassions.

I am still looking for a ricoh tlr super whatever it is. I had one once and ruined it. I would like to have another. Also a mamiya 220 I had one of those to. Kind of like to own them all one more time.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 15, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I am still looking for a ricoh tlr super whatever it is.


 
One of them, but with a digital bac... sorry, I'll stop. :mrgreen:

My dream camera doesn't exist, but it would take 35mm and digital backs and you'd be able to change mid-roll. Instead of just an interchangeable lens it would have an interchangeable lens mount, so I could use glass by Zeiss, Nikon, Canon, Minolta and probably everyone else too. It would be built by Nikon but to a design by Maitani of Olympus, and it would have an obscenely large viewfinder. Oh and I still wouldn't be happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Digi - Canon sensor in a Leica M shell.


Man, I would love that!

Since it doesn't exist yet, I'd go for a 5D.

There are a bunch of film cameras I'd love to have if I were still doing film: M series, a 4x5, a Widelux, Koni-Omega Rapid, Fuji 6x9...

I have a Agfa Clack (6x9) which I love.

I wouldn't be able to pick just one as my single "dream" camera, though.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 15, 2006)

Boy...that is some question...It's like a girl, some like blondes, some  brunettes, some  redheads. I guess it depends on what you want the camera for [taking photographs..duhhhh]  I personally grew up in the advertising business and most everything I shot was on 5x4 or bigger. Linhof, MPP, Cambo, Sinar and once I had an old Speed Graphic. Now I'm digital so all the Hasselblad gear has gone but I still have my original twin lens Rollei, my 5x4 Sinar and a Mamiya RB kit. I suppose I would choose my old Mamiya RB as my favourite camera.  Heavy and unwieldy but produced some great images.

www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 15, 2006)

a Rollei 2.8f glass back. Why with glass back? I don't know,  jus think  it's so unusual having glass on a camera nowadays!
otherwise a color-dial Contax IIa or IIIa, a Leica IIIf (or d much more posh), the original TLR Contaflex.
tha's all.Simple and cheap, isn't it?
have fun


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 15, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Digi - Canon sensor in a Leica M shell.
> Film - the M7



I would like those two. And I wouldn't mind a camera obscura


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 15, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> Boy...that is some question...It's like a girl


 Indeed it is, The one I haven't experienced before. :mrgreen: :heart:

Love to all :hug::


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 15, 2006)

Seriously - for wides, that digital FF M6 would be awesome.

For telephoto - 1Dn would suffice, with some white glass.

Realistically - I want to get ahold of voightlander 15mm heliar and mount it on a body. A FED will do nicely. I think that'd be my next lens.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 15, 2006)

Out of reach:

Canon EOS 1Ds MkII
Canon EOS 5D

Within reach:

Canon EOS 30D


----------



## Meysha (Jun 16, 2006)

A Cirkut camera.


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 16, 2006)

Gigapixel


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't dream about cameras any more. I'd just like more time to use the ones I've already got. Actually, a 5x4 field camera with a really nice Schneider lens would be good, but what would be the point without the free time to use the thing?


----------



## Ducks_own (Jun 16, 2006)

At this point, anything somewhat professional... But digital, I want a digital.


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2006)

ThomThomsk said:
			
		

> I don't dream about cameras any more. I'd just like more time to use the ones I've already got. Actually, a 5x4 field camera with a really nice Schneider lens would be good, but what would be the point without the free time to use the thing?


Hear, hear. :thumbup: 

I love all the crazy cams I have right now...all film, I've no interest or use for digital...but what I need is more time to spend with all the kids - then maybe think about adding some more to the family. :mrgreen: I can't imagine ever being bored with photography when there are so many great cameras out there to play with.  Inspiration comes just from picking up one instead of another.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 16, 2006)

An old Compass camera would do nicely. But that's from the collector's point of view.

Digi...  perhaps a Canon 1D

Film...  *stumped*...  err...


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 16, 2006)

One of these bad boys
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-0606150157jun15,1,2834107.story?coll=chi-newsnationworld-hed&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Robert84 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nikon F3 T (Titan) and a Titanium leica m6*


----------



## LWW (Jun 18, 2006)

A Nikon F2 High Speed with a Nikkor 300MM F2.0.

LWW


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 19, 2006)

wow that's a dream camera! especially the super-rare 2/300... for those who've never seen a Nikkor 2/300,
http://www.cameraquest.com/nf3002.htm
Oh, and here's the absolute dream camera : a 13x18cm Ermanox... it's a field SLR with a 1.8/135 lens on it!!!


----------



## ahelg (Jun 19, 2006)

The Mamiya 7 with a nice collection of lenses. Oh yes.


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 19, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Digi - Canon sensor in a Leica M shell.
> Film - the M7



We have the same taste. :thumbup:


----------



## panzershreck (Jun 20, 2006)

a 4 gigapixel _motion picture_ camera

that would rule

otherwise, i'd like to have that giant polaroid camera (the one where the negative is 20x26 or something like that)

notice a trend?


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 22, 2006)

oh yes.... why do you all want a digital camera? Or instant picture systems? (polaroid)
I took ONE photo with my Rollei today and was the happiest photographer in the World


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> oh yes.... why do you all want a digital camera? Or instant picture systems? (polaroid)
> I took ONE photo with my Rollei today and was the happiest photographer in the World


 
Film rules!   Good for you, I get the same pleasure from clicking the shutter on any film camera, the older the better.

Have you ever considered joining http://www.apug.com ? It's a group dedicated entirely to film cameras, registering is free as well as posting. It's very, very informative.


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 23, 2006)

that's a toughy.  for portraits and/or fashion type stuff, a 1dsIII or something similar (if it ever comes out) and a 'giant polaroid' like someone mentioned before...i think they're just under 300lbs so it'd have to be a studio cam .  for photojournalism, an M7, f6, and 1dIIn.  I'd love to have a nice 8x10 view cam also.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 23, 2006)

MmMmMmMm.... Widelux...


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 23, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> MmMmMmMm.... Widelux...



ope, forgot that. add that to my list, or an xpan.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 23, 2006)

A digital back for my Rollei TRL


----------



## Meysha (Jun 24, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> MmMmMmMm.... Widelux...



hehehe. ya wuss!

Go the cirkut!!!

but seriously I'd settle for a widelux. Lot easier to get it developped.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 25, 2006)

and of course, the Holga!


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 25, 2006)

Pentax ME Super (body only)

since my other one died, i'd like a new(er) one.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 25, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> and of course, the Holga!


 
Youre not aiming very high


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's this week's favourites.

Bessa R3... summicron 50, 35 and heliar 15mm

maybe a 21 leica too...


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 26, 2006)

what?? the Holga is the best camera ever! or rather... the best anti-camera ever


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 26, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered joining http://www.apug.com ? It's a group dedicated entirely to film cameras, registering is free as well as posting. It's very, very informative.


You might have better luck at http://www.apug.org... although I'm sure Asia Pacific Utilities Group is very informative about "supply chain                             management activities in the Asia Pacific region"


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm happy with what i have

Canon 350D and Canon 1-n

I would just like some more equipment as I only really have one reasonable lens.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 26, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> You might have better luck at http://www.apug.org... although I'm sure Asia Pacific Utilities Group is very informative about "supply chain management activities in the Asia Pacific region"


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Yeah, what's wrong with Asia Pacific??? :lmao: :lmao: 

Sorry about that, I realized the mistake when Rolleistef PM'd me about it. Thanks for the correction though.


----------

